# [amd64] il kernel r2 non compila (con PCMCIA) [risolto]

## wildancer

Il kernel gentoo 2.6.13-r2 non compila! Non so come fare il bug report  :Sad: 

```

  CC [M]  drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.o

drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.c: In function `yenta_probe':

drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.c:986: error: `KERN_ERROR' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.c:986: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.c:986: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.c:986: error: parse error before string constant

make[2]: *** [drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/pcmcia] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

Succede anche a qualcun'altro? Sembrerebbe un problema di dichiarazione di funzione (Anche se boh... KERN_ERROR non dovrebbe essere una macro in qualche header del kernel base??)Last edited by wildancer on Wed Sep 21, 2005 9:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maxxer

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106405

----------

## wildancer

apposto  :Smile:  moderatori carissimi, cancello il 3d?

----------

## gutter

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> apposto  moderatori carissimi, cancello il 3d?

 

Non abbiamo mai adottato questa politica  :Wink: 

La prossima volta comunque sarebbe opportuno che prima di postare effettuassi una ricerca su bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## wildancer

gutter, io devo ammettere una mia enorme lacuna... Non ho mai capito come funziona bugzilla   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gutter

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Non ho mai capito come funziona bugzilla  

 

In che senso? Vediamo se posso aiutarti  :Smile: 

----------

## Maxxer

vai su bugs.gentoo.org

la prima cosa che ti compare è l'immissione di un testo da cercare

inserisci gentoo-sources e vedi cosa compare  :Smile: 

----------

## wildancer

allora... i mie dubbi sono i seguenti: 

Tutti possono postare bugs?

C'è una formula specifica per farlo? ho notato che di solito postano tantissime info che io non saprei come reperire...

----------

## lavish

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Tutti possono postare bugs?

 

Certo, basta creare un account bugzilla  :Wink: 

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'è una formula specifica per farlo? ho notato che di solito postano tantissime info che io non saprei come reperire...

 

C'è la expert mode e la modalità "guidata" in cui vieni accompagnato per mano durante il processo di "sottomissione" eheh

Tranquillo è una cosa semplicissima! basta stare attenti a non fare duplicati, quindi cercare bene prima

Cya!

----------

## wildancer

beh, grazie   :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> beh, grazie  

 

Vedo che in molti ti hanno già dato risposte esaurienti  :Smile: 

Ti posso dare solo un paio di consigli:

1 - prima di postare controlla bene che non ci sia già un altro bug report aperto identico al tuo

2 - non postare bug report di pacchetti che non compilano e/o danno problemi con CFLAGS troppo "aggressive" prima di postare prova a compilare nuovamente il pacchetto con CFLAGS "standard".

----------

